# Names, names, names, names........



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been looking for a NAME for baby boy, that will be here in August! I am going nuts , I have been through President's names, famous authors, painters, Biblical, dog names web site, babies name website, Harry Potter characters, towns, cities, weather, zodiac, ... I feel like Moon Dog Will he ever have a name???? Den doesn't help he says no or that's not a good name! I will take suggestions????It didn't seem as hard to name any of my other fluffs. I've even looked in the obituaries, and haven't really paid attention to the Olympics, because I listen for the athletes name.. Help me!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

He may have to be no name for a while. Some puppies name themselves with a quirky look or behavior. My DD, the music major, adores Mozart. So my Aussie was named Wolfgang Amadoggus, after Amadeous. His call name was Vulfie. I named her stray Bruzier, because if he jumped you, you had bruises.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, and her other stray, the Georgia peach named herself. DD came in from class to find the puppy (40#) had chewed up the couch and other things. And gave her that look like wasn't me mom! DD was screaming you little monster., etc.

It stuck, Monstyr lived 14 years. Bruz lived about 15.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Oh, and her other stray, the Georgia peach named herself. DD came in from class to find the puppy (40#) had chewed up the couch and other things. And gave her that look like wasn't me mom! DD was screaming you little monster., etc.
> 
> It stuck, Monstyr lived 14 years. Bruz lived about 15.


Cute stories.. I hope I don't have a little monster, I already have 2!!LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Why not something botanical to go along with the others (ie. violet and laurel)? 

examples: Ash, Aspen, Atlas, Cedar, Cyprus, Clover, Heath, Fox, Reed, Linden, Oakley, Rowan, Narcissus, Pepper and Willow. or... Basil, Burnet, Sage, Thyme and Valerian....


I like Linden, Oakley and Pepper the best out of the ones I listed


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I am terrible at the name thing but I am sure when you get him home it will happen and it will just perfect for him. Besides, if he's like Ben, he will have tons of nicknames.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Why not something botanical to go along with the others (ie. violet and laurel)?
> 
> examples: Ash, Aspen, Atlas, Cedar, Cyprus, Clover, Heath, Fox, Reed, Linden, Oakley, Rowan, Narcissus, Pepper and Willow. or... Basil, Burnet, Sage, Thyme and Valerian....
> 
> ...


I thought of the botanical names also... Hickory??? Oh... This is so hard!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I like "Mikey", "Teddy", "William"..:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I like "Mikey", "Teddy", "William"..:wub:


'


Oh my gosh April, you and I are on the same wave length. In my heart, it's screaming Teddy or Teddi . Honest to anything. Because this little darling boy is going to be a Teddy bear, I just know it :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually make lists of possibles....and also try to figure out what the registered name would be at the same time.

Let him come home first and get the feel of him being around. Maybe something will strike you then.

Naming a new pup is one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. It's so important!!! blush: well to me anyway)... 

So you want a regular human type name? two syllables? (wish we had spell check here on SM).

A name that's in a popular song is fun, then you can always sing the song to him. :innocent:

I'd say "don't sweat it" ....but I'd be nuts too...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Why not something botanical to go along with the others (ie. violet and laurel)?
> 
> examples: Ash, Aspen, Atlas, Cedar, Cyprus, Clover, Heath, Fox, Reed, Linden, Oakley, Rowan, Narcissus, Pepper and Willow. or... Basil, Burnet, Sage, Thyme and Valerian....
> 
> ...


Marisa, what great suggestions!! I really love Aspen and Oakley!! 

What about:
Easton
Oliver
Westin
Bennit
Wilson
Owen
Harrison (Hardy & Harrison )
Sullivan (Sully for short)


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have been looking for a NAME for baby boy, that will be here in August! I am going nuts , I have been through President's names, famous authors, painters, Biblical, dog names web site, babies name website, Harry Potter characters, towns, cities, weather, zodiac, ... I feel like Moon Dog Will he ever have a name???? Den doesn't help he says no or that's not a good name! I will take suggestions????It didn't seem as hard to name any of my other fluffs. I've even looked in the obituaries, and haven't really paid attention to the Olympics, because I listen for the athletes name.. Help me!!!


:HistericalSmiley: I did all these things too! Nothing helped! 

Since you're getting him in August, how about Augustine and call him Gus? I also liked these:

Dempsey
Donovan
Ausley
Deacon
Flynn
Logan
Keaton
Kirby
Gunther
Chancellor
Carter

and 9,478 other names I can't remember without looking at the ledgers I wrote them in... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What about "Dude" :blush: that's what I call my sweet Archie a lot of the time.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Moe


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tex!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Scrappy - you know he's gonna be fighting with the others!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Moe


Or Curly or Larry!!! LOL I did have Monroe on my list! Also Sawyer, Kipling, Montgomery, and Dewey!!!(my little dew drop!)I just don't know????? 
Then in the botanical theme I thought Sweet William and call him Willy. No that 's not good Hawthorn, nah!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jackson, Cleveland or my personal favorite : Monkey


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Jackson, Cleveland or my personal favorite : Monkey


I see you went through the Presidents too!! Except for monkey! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was sitting on the patio having my peaceful morning coffee when I looked at the broken chair that has been there for three weeks. Our young visitor, Moe, accidentally broke it. Now, we think of dear Moe every time we look at the chair. Moe is incredibly handsome. Anyway, I was sitting there thinking about how his parents came to name him Moe. I think it is such a cute name. Then I thought that Moe would be a great name for a Malt. Then I read your thread. I did also consider the three Stooges.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Loving all the suggestions you've gotten so far! It'll be fun to see what you decide to name the little guy. I agree with waiting to finalize the name until after you have him home and can decide then what best suits his personality.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Or Curly or Larry!!! LOL I did have Monroe on my list! Also Sawyer, Kipling, Montgomery, and Dewey!!!(my little dew drop!)I just don't know?????
> Then in the botanical theme I thought Sweet William and call him Willy. No that 's not good Hawthorn, nah!!!


DH and I actually like the name Monty for a skin boy's name. I like Montgomery and call him Monty but DH just likes Monty, unfortunately, everyone we ever mentioned it to hates it! But I love it!! I think it should definitely be on your list!


----------



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

I've found that the name of my Maltese hit me when I least expected it. I was preparing his little area of the house a few days before I was supposed to pick him up. After bouncing around ideas such as Snowball, Biscuit, and Sunny, I finally got it. It just randomly appeared in my head and I was dead set on naming him Moon. He just looks like his name is Moon. I think that once you take your Maltese home and are able to see its personality shine through, you'll know. The only reason I knew in advance of getting my little pup was because I had seen him play for hours with his friends before picking him up so I could see if he was the perfect fit for me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

thepinkbee said:


> I've found that the name of my Maltese hit me when I least expected it. I was preparing his little area of the house a few days before I was supposed to pick him up. After bouncing around ideas such as Snowball, Biscuit, and Sunny, I finally got it. It just randomly appeared in my head and I was dead set on naming him Moon. He just looks like his name is Moon. I think that once you take your Maltese home and are able to see its personality shine through, you'll know. The only reason I knew in advance of getting my little pup was because I had seen him play for hours with his friends before picking him up so I could see if he was the perfect fit for me.[/QUOTE
> I probably will have to wait until I get him... I had my heart set on the name . Bailey, for a male Maltese , a long time ago. I changed my mind, on the long dark ride home to Eerie. I am loosing it, I've even looked in the phone book!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

My daughter's male dog is named Arlo. I love that name for a boy dog. Of course, he LOOKS like an Arlo to me.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had my boy for 9 days now and still calling "pup pup" when I want him. He never seems to be more than arms length from me so I don't actually call him much, LOL.... 

I am not sure WHY I am having such a difficult time naming him. I think all my previous dogs came to me with names and so this is my first time actually naming a dog and I feel like everything I come up with is just not right somehow 

My neice and nephew are coming for a visit on Wednesday, I am sure they will offer some advice!!! 
:huh:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

When I was waiting to bring my JRT home I wanted to name her after a character from Le Mis my favorite play but she didn't look like any of the characters so I named her after the love interest of Cyrino, Roxane. I found a kitten and couldn't come up with a name until watching the movie What About Bob so he became Bob cat. Jasmine is named after the love interest of Hub in Second Hand Lions and Isobella (not Isabella) was named after my Great Grandmother that everyone thought was named Sobella until I found a census with an I before the S. My point is meet the little guy. Find something that strikes you. A favorite movie, play or family name. I'm the only one that named anyone after great grandma Belle. Don't drive yourself crazy. You will eventually say "that's it"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> When I was waiting to bring my JRT home I wanted to name her after a character from Le Mis my favorite play but she didn't look like any of the characters so I named her after the love interest of Cyrino, Roxane. I found a kitten and couldn't come up with a name until watching the movie What About Bob so he became Bob cat. Jasmine is named after the love interest of Hub in Second Hand Lions and Isobella (not Isabella) was named after my Great Grandmother that everyone thought was named Sobella until I found a census with an I before the S. My point is meet the little guy. Find something that strikes you. A favorite movie, play or family name. I'm the only one that named anyone after great grandma Belle. Don't drive yourself crazy. You will eventually say "that's it"





I loved that movie Second Hand Lions. I forgot about Jasmine!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had my son's named picked long in advance. I *knew* it was a boy even though we didn't have ultra-sounds in those days. So, he was my little Jules....until the moment I saw him. He left the hospital as "Baby Boy". It took two weeks until I realized he was Nickolas...after my grandfather who died 11 months before. He simply was and is not a Jules.


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

I love coming up with NAMES!

Royce
Perrin
Silver
Phineas (Fin as a nick)
Bastian
Leorado (Leo)
Benedict (Ben or Eggs)
Avery (Ferns brother from Charlottes web)
Alfalfa (Alfie)
Archibalt (Archie)
Sarge? hahahaa


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Clark ??????:HistericalSmiley:
Seriously, I found it very hard to name my pups. When I first got my first little "French Poodle" I wanted him to have the perfect french name. I also looked everywhere for the right one. He was Monsoir Fuffytut for a while as a joke but it stuck esp. with the ER staff when they heard it because they thought it was funny. But I was calling him my little Beau at home until I found the right name. He began responding to it and it ended up sticking but I hate it:w00t:. He is such a perfect little dog, he deserved the right name. Take your time and see what fits HIM!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved Second Hand Lions too. See what his personality is, who knows maybe he will be a Garth or a Hub or even a Walter...

I couldn't think of a name until I met my girls...their personalities named them for me. Emily was lady like and delicate and Sasha sounded brazen and sassy and turns out they were just like their names!

Amber was easy, her eyes spoke to me,as if my past cockers were in there,calling to me,first letters of all their names worked out to spell Amber and she's amber coloured...

If you can't name him,we may have to have a naming session at our puppy party!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Why not something botanical to go along with the others (ie. violet and laurel)?
> 
> examples: Ash, Aspen, Atlas, Cedar, Cyprus, Clover, Heath, Fox, Reed, Linden, Oakley, Rowan, Narcissus, Pepper and Willow. or... Basil, Burnet, Sage, Thyme and Valerian....
> 
> ...


Great suggestions!!! I love Rowan and Sage.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, here i am to add some more to your already growing list of names. Here's a couple that i have always liked and i have an ongoing list of names i like. 

Caleb
Cody
Connor
Axel
Lucas (that's my Riley's middle name)

I know i have more but i can't think of any at the moment.


----------

